

How to create, keep and grow more time - SocialMaged
http://www.lifehack.org/articles/productivity/how-to-create-keep-and-grow-more-time.html

======
dcolgan
Polyphasic sleep is one way to get more time. The basic idea is that by
splitting sleep up from one 8 hour chuck at night to one or more naps
throughout the day can reduce your overall need for sleep. I first discovered
the Uberman schedule, which requires you to take on extreme sleep deprivation
in order to compress your normally 90 minute sleep cycle into 20 minutes, and
then only take 6 20 minute naps throughout the day.

This is the extreme case, and I'm still not convinced that can be healthy, but
the less extreme options seem to have some long-term merit. My friend has
successfully adapted to sleeping 3 hours at night and taking 3 20 minutes naps
during the day, and he says he loves all of the extra time during the night.
And apparently biphasic sleep is the norm in some countries.
<http://www.polyphasicsociety.com/> has some interesting articles about
different schedules.

~~~
SocialMaged
This is really interesting. I haven't heard of it before but will do some
research. Thanks for the insight...

------
ThomasShaw
First step: Stop checking Hacker News.

~~~
piyush_soni
Yes, at least like 5 times a day :)

